# Jacksonville, FL - ID#A279855 Tiny, M 2 mos, B/T



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

[/img] 

TINY - ID#A279855

My name is TINY.

I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 24, 2008.

This information is 5 hours old.

For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A279855


Can't believe there are so many GSDs at this one kill shelter and no Petfinder listings for them. Doesn't someone need some puppy breath?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Check out that belly full of worms? To cute.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

I thought the same thing. Poor boy. Hope is gets a great home very soon. He deserves it.
Bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

bump


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

bump...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

bump...

i agree..he looks like he is full of worms anyone want to save this boy and get his belly worm free?? please


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Get those worms out of that baby!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Wormy baby needs a bump off of page 3.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

no longer listed


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverno longer listed


Just checked & Tiny is still there as of less than 1 hour ago. I found that pups don't show up in their search unless you look specifically for dogs under 1 yo. You also get dogs with no age listed. That's how I found the WGSD. He never showed up on the page with all the other GSDs. No idea why. Seems to make him more easily overlooked.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Bump for Tiny who still needs a home.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

big bump for Tiny


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Bump...don't know if this baby is still listed or not


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*



> Originally Posted By: jmarksBump...don't know if this baby is still listed or not


Still listed as of two hours ago.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

bumping again...


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Making Enquiries.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

We have our name on him.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Good Job Wendy, get that baby and worm him!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville FL Tiny Adorable 2 mos B/T Male Puppy*

Thank you!!


----------

